# Water leaking under car



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

In certain modes, the A/C can be on at the same time as you need heat. The idea is to dehumidify the air - and the way that's done is to cool the air to wring the water out of it and then heat it.

I'm pretty sure defrost mode will do that. I'm not sure about the others. A few have reported that the A/C will turn on in vent mode if the floor vent is selected. 

Bottom line, the A/C can and will run at times you have not explicitly commanded it to turn on.


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

I thought so. Makes sense thank you very much for your explanation.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The heat turned on, I can relate. Its 119 right now at 8PM


----------

